
What Bullets Do to Bodies - DiabloD3
http://highline.huffingtonpost.com/articles/en/gun-violence/
======
pps43
Let's count the signs.

Applying to emotion ("the blood, the pictures of bodies torn by bullets").

Showing only one side of the story (ignoring all the people who were able to
defend themselves with a gun). "Rafi Colon was shot once in the abdomen with a
9 mm handgun during a home invasion in September 2005." Did Rafi have a gun in
the house? Did he fight back? If no, why? Did Lamont Randell have a gun to
defend himself from robbers? If no, why not?

Using non-neutral language ("gun violence" makes as much sense as "asphalt
violence").

Knowing little about guns (AK-47s are pretty rare in the US because of the
NFA).

Concentrating on the symptom rather than the cause. Addressing gang violence
or rethinking war on drugs is not as easy as saying "guns are bad, amirite?"

~~~
nlp7
Correct. In Europe we are all dead from criminals since we had nothing to
defend ourselves.

~~~
pps43
Charlie Hebdo editor applied for a carry permit and was denied, because France
is a civilized country and nobody needs guns. Not even police guards at
Charlie Hebdo.

In America, he would have killed Saïd and Chérif Kouachi and got away with it.
But in Europe Kouachi brothers were able to express their beliefs without fear
of gun violence.

